# Something strange - getting kicked out



## licia (Nov 7, 2005)

When I posted to a couple of threads it threw me out, but when I came back the threads were posted. On one, I was thrown out and it posted, but does not show as part of the contents of the thread. Are there still bugs here?


----------



## Michael in FtW (Nov 7, 2005)

licia said:
			
		

> Are there still bugs here?


 
Yep!  

I had the same thing happen to me about the same time. It seems to be better tonight .... but whenever upgrading is going on it's always subject to be a bit "wonkey" for a bit.


----------



## Piccolina (Nov 7, 2005)

Michael in FtW said:
			
		

> Yep!
> 
> I had the same thing happen to me about the same time. It seems to be better tonight .... but whenever upgrading is going on it's always subject to be a bit "wonkey" for a bit.


I encountered that too a couple of times, but didn't worry too much about it, as I was able to get right back on (reminded me of trying to ride an air mattress as a kid, when it was really windy on the local lake...okay, well sort of )


----------

